# Acrylic Predator Calls from Pure Predator Calls



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Pure Predator Calls would like to say THANK YOU for making us the #1 acrylic predator call maker in 2010!

For those reading this thread, we would like to offer you FREE shipping on your next order from www.purepredatorcalls.com !!

Thanks for your support!


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was just wondering of you will be giving away anymore calls? I love the sound of your calls! They sound great! I'm saving up in hopes of getting your dc1. Please let me know if you will be having any give aways. I'm sure I can get some of my buddies to use your calls. Thanks


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

got a dc1 and love it, now to get the complete set


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Used a DC1 followed up with a Les Johson ruffidog call and busted a young dog this past week. Will be using it again. I think the higher pitch of the DC1 travels farther for the initial call. Dog came in about 10 minutes into the set. 65 yards V-Max to shoulder end of storie.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. Would appreciate any and all feedback on the calls. Would like to make them as good as possible!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez I thought the night OWL contest would be like 2 or 3 AM. when they are most active, if your going to have a 10 pm contest call me as I'll be sleeping!! HA!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

> Thanks guys. Would appreciate any and all feedback on the calls. Would like to make them as good as possible!​


well send me the complete set and ill test them out on some big saskatchewan dogs







, ive got the dc1 and love it.


----------

